# Moving to germany



## SIVRAM (Jul 8, 2014)

HI ,
I would like to migrate germany as a skilled worker ,I am working in oil&gas field as a instrument&analyzer technician so does anybody can advice me ?


----------



## Tuja (Jul 9, 2014)

Hm - What do you need an advice for? I think you have to be more specific and ask specific questions that we can reply to.


----------



## gunjansuri (Jul 8, 2014)

HI,
mine is the same situation. Looking fwd for job seeker VISA. 
Should I apply thru a consultant or on my own (better success rate)
I have exp of abt 8 yrs with Dell tech supp. done couple of IT courses as well.
How good are the chances of getting a job in IT sector in Germany ?

Any info will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
Gunjan Suri.


----------

